# Blueberry Fatty



## smokeguy (Dec 11, 2009)

This is one of my favorites. I had this for lunch today, and while these are pictures of another one I did, I still make it the same way.


First was rolling out the maple flavored Jimmy Dean sausage



Next came the blueberries with a bunch in the middle and then some more spread out and gently pushed in so that at the end they'll be all in it. I added some torn up pancakes and then some by-gosh real maple syrup. Then more blueberries on top of that.



Here it is rolled up and held together with just 3 strips of bacon to hold it together and add flavor. Cutting back on the bacon a bit makes it a healthy choice. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			












Smoked it in the MES with hickory in the first stage and then switched to cherry to keep it sweet.



And the inside view.


Cut off a slice and dig in!


----------



## bill in mn (Dec 11, 2009)

I was wondering if the pancake or any type of bread  soak up much oil from the meats .Cause man that out of this world ,looking fantastic!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 11, 2009)

Looks Great...


----------



## sumosmoke (Dec 11, 2009)

The blueberry pancake fatty is one of my favorites of all time. Have yet to make one but they sure make me drool when I see 'em!


----------



## meateater (Dec 12, 2009)

Looks great! Gotta try it some time.


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 12, 2009)

I've done apple pancake fatties before, but that looks outstanding.  I love blueberries.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 12, 2009)

That is outstanding and going on my list of to do items
Great job


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 12, 2009)

Looks awesome...Recon what other fruits would work instead??


----------



## john3198 (Dec 12, 2009)

Never thought of blueberries and pancakes, but why not. They go great together on a plate, why not in a fatty. Well done. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Did my first one today with problano hash browns, diced smoked ham, and colby/jack cheese. Used too much filling and thought is was going to be a disaster, but turned out pretty good. Maybe a C*. It will still work for a tailgate Sunday.


----------



## cheapchalee (Dec 12, 2009)

Great looking fatty, makes agreat all round breakfast.

Charlie


----------



## pepeskitty (Dec 12, 2009)

Great looking fatty and some good choice of ingredients.  A must try.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 12, 2009)

Now thats a great fattie there I don't care who you are thats a great fattie


----------



## smokeguy (Dec 12, 2009)

It might soak up some of the grease but it's not where I can notice it. Glad you like it!

Had some more for breakfast today and now I'm kicking myself for not making two of them. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





This is my favorite combo right now, but I've made them with apples basically like an apple pie and it came out "ok". The next time I would use a more firm apple type so that it didn't turn into basically applesauce.

Thanks all for looking and the nice comments!


----------



## nate_46 (Dec 12, 2009)

I like this alot!!!!!  Must try soon.  Sweet flavors with the pork.....  my mouth is watering.


----------



## bill in mn (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks Smokeguy,I will have to try that.I'm doing the Canadian bacon today (a 1st.) ABT's (also a 1st.) and my second fattie. The CB has been curing for 8 days ,and that is a tough wait for sure.The fattie is some corned beef,onion ,pepperjack,sharp cheddar,parmesan.I'm going to sprinkle some Webber cracked pepper marinade on before I put the bacon weave on.Well see how that works.And the ABT's are cream cheese ,sharp cheddar cheese,shrimp scallions with a bacon topping. The ABT's sound good but have never had one ,but with all the pictures of the things ..I got to have some.I think it's time to fire up the drum.Bill


----------



## smokeguy (Dec 12, 2009)

Sounds like a feast to me!


----------



## yount (Dec 12, 2009)

you inspired me to try this  but i didnt do the blueberries this morning did pancakes and maple syrup and it was great gonna do the blueberry next weekend for breakfast


----------



## duck killer 1 (Dec 18, 2009)

man that is really freakin kool! seems there is no limit to the cool things you can do with fatties.


----------



## tfries (Dec 18, 2009)

I like what you did with this.  When I first saw the post title, I thought to my self that blueberry's and jalapeno jelly would be interesting.  After reading the post, I would do it just as you did and maybe serve the jalapeno jelly on the side.  Great job!


----------



## smokeguy (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks!

My first thought was 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Then it was
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





! 
Then my next thought is...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gotta' Try It! My wife and I love jalapeno jelly and have some in the fridge. The downside is that we don't have any more blueberry fatty left, and won't between now and Christmas. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Maybe I can make it for New Years! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If you try it before then let me know how it comes out!


----------



## chef jeff tx (Dec 19, 2009)

Just found this thread from a link on the OTBS Nom post. This has jump WAY up on my to do list!!


----------



## silverwolf636 (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow that looks fantastic!  Gotta try that one. 
--ray--


----------

